# Congratulations Antawn and Caron!



## afireinside (Jan 8, 2004)

*For making the 2008 NBA Eastern Conference All-Star Team!​*


----------



## washingtonwizards00 (Feb 16, 2006)

Wow- congrats to both of them. Wasn't sure if Antawn was gonna make it- definately deserved it- same for Caron too. Hopefully they both get a lot of playing time.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Well deserved. When was the last time Jamison made the all-star team? I can't even remember if he ever got in with Golden State.


----------



## washingtonwizards00 (Feb 16, 2006)

Jamison made the all-star game in 04-05 with Wiz. This is only his 2nd selection.


----------



## HoopTube (Jan 30, 2008)

Is this caron first All-Star trip?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

^No its his second

Congrats to both, they deserve it.


----------



## bluecro (Oct 13, 2006)

Good for both of them they both deserved to make it. Joe Johnson is very questionable but conrats to Caron and Antwan!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Nice. These 2 guys are awesome with no Arenas in the line up.


----------



## HoopTube (Jan 30, 2008)

I almost forgotten about Arenas.. hehe


----------

